# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Tìm Driver cho 2 em motor này

## Truong2578

Tình hình là em vô tình nhặt dc 2 em này nhưng ko có driver, bác nào có share cho em với nhá.

----------


## nhatson

khà năng lụm được motor > 2 3 lần khả năng lụm được drive  :Smile: 

công cuộc kiếm drive là khó khăn, phải kiên trì ah

----------


## ghoang

Nếu không tìm được driver thì bán cho nguời cần như em chẳng hạn  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nếu không tìm được driver thì bán cho nguời cần như em chẳng hạn


đồng chí cái gì cũng hốt thế nhẩy, nhà dạo này còn đường đi nữa hem

----------

Gamo

----------


## ghoang

> đồng chí cái gì cũng hốt thế nhẩy, nhà dạo này còn đường đi nữa hem


Đường rộng thênh thang cho con chơi chứ hehe.

----------


## nhatson

bãi đầy mờ ra đó nhanh lẹ  :Smile:

----------


## ghoang

Em đi làm cả tuần làm không có thời gian đi bãi  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Bán không bác chủ ơi?





> Tình hình là em vô tình nhặt dc 2 em này nhưng ko có driver, bác nào có share cho em với nhá.

----------


## nhatson

> Em đi làm cả tuần làm không có thời gian đi bãi


thế để hôm nào ra bãi, em chộp hình, cụ chấm con nào em vớt cụ con đó, hi vọng là còn 200 250k/kg

----------


## ghoang

> thế để hôm nào ra bãi, em chộp hình, cụ chấm con nào em vớt cụ con đó, hi vọng là còn 200 250k/kg


Quá đã, cảm ơn bác trước

----------


## nhatson

cụ cần con cỡ bao nhiêu để em bít đường chụp, điện thoại thông mình, càng thông minh nó càng lười làm việc tí là nó ì ra ko thèm làm nữa  :Smile:

----------


## ghoang

> cụ cần con cỡ bao nhiêu để em bít đường chụp, điện thoại thông mình, càng thông minh nó càng lười làm việc tí là nó ì ra ko thèm làm nữa


cứ 1kw trở xuống của các hãng yaskawa (sigma 1 và 2) + mitsu (J2S) cụ chụp hình giúp em hehe

----------


## nhatson

yas ~ omron , sigma thì em thua, encoder serial hay incr thì em biét
mítu xám xám em biết

mà thường rơi vãi toàn mấy hiệu châu âu, US như ermerson, pacific, còn japan thì tuỳ đợt hàng về 

nhưng kệ em cứ chụp , cụ thấy được thì em vớt cho cụ

----------


## Ga con

Bác toàn đòi đồ hiếm giá cao không à  :Wink: .
Mà con trên tương đương Yas sigma II, mua về tháo enc gắn qua con motor 750W của Sigma I được đó.
Thanks.

----------


## ghoang

> yas ~ omron , sigma thì em thua, encoder serial hay incr thì em biét
> mítu xám xám em biết
> 
> mà thường rơi vãi toàn mấy hiệu châu âu, US như ermerson, pacific, còn japan thì tuỳ đợt hàng về 
> 
> nhưng kệ em cứ chụp , cụ thấy được thì em vớt cho cụ


Bác cứ chụp hình giúp em là được rồi ah

----------


## ghoang

> Bác toàn đòi đồ hiếm giá cao không à .
> Mà con trên tương đương Yas sigma II, mua về tháo enc gắn qua con motor 750W của Sigma I được đó.
> Thanks.


Giá cao hay không cũng do hên xui nữa bác ah. Sigma1 em thấy encoder ABZ sao thay cho sigma 2 (serial) được nhỉ?

Tiện thể bác cho em hỏi encoder của sigma#2 làm sao tháo ra? em thấy nó có góc côn và rất khó cảo nó ra

----------


## nhatson

> Bác toàn đòi đồ hiếm giá cao không à .
> Mà con trên tương đương Yas sigma II, mua về tháo enc gắn qua con motor 750W của Sigma I được đó.
> Thanks.


em nghe nói encoder serial của mitsu nó có thễ dùng để drive check động cơ
yaskawa ko có vụ này hở cụ gà con?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Giá cao hay không cũng do hên xui nữa bác ah. Sigma1 em thấy encoder ABZ sao thay cho sigma 2 (serial) được nhỉ?
> 
> Tiện thể bác cho em hỏi encoder của sigma#2 làm sao tháo ra? em thấy nó có góc côn và rất khó cảo nó ra


ý cụ ấy có lẽ là trong trường hợp cần sigmaII mà ko có, khi đó ta dùng cai encoder singmaII thay vào motor sigmaI thế là cứu vãn được tìh hình

em phiên dịch vậy đúng ko cụ gacon?  :Cool:

----------


## Truong2578

Thấy em nó xinh xinh mà giá mềm nên hốt, tính kiếm driver mà ko có.
400k cho 2 em bác lấy ko? ko bao gồm ship

----------


## ghoang

> em nghe nói encoder serial của mitsu nó có thễ dùng để drive check động cơ
> yaskawa ko có vụ này hở cụ gà con?
> 
> b.r


Test thực tế em thấy thế này:
---driver J2 và J2S có thể detect công suất motor, vì thế driver và motor phải cùng CS. Motor J2 có thể chạy với driver J2S cùng CS nhưng ngược lại không được.
---Yaskawa thì lắp khác CS OK, em lấy con driver 1KW chạy motor 1.5kw bình thường.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ghoang

> Thấy em nó xinh xinh mà giá mềm nên hốt, tính kiếm driver mà ko có.
> 400k cho 2 em bác lấy ko? ko bao gồm ship


Bác PM cho em SDT để em liên lạc ah

----------


## ghoang

> ý cụ ấy có lẽ là trong trường hợp cần sigmaII mà ko có, khi đó ta dùng cai encoder singmaII thay vào motor sigmaI thế là cứu vãn được tìh hình
> 
> em phiên dịch vậy đúng ko cụ gacon?


Chắc đúng rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Truong2578

Em tên Trường, Biên Hòa city nơi em ở. Sdt 0974218306

----------


## Ga con

> ý cụ ấy có lẽ là trong trường hợp cần sigmaII mà ko có, khi đó ta dùng cai encoder singmaII thay vào motor sigmaI thế là cứu vãn được tìh hình
> 
> em phiên dịch vậy đúng ko cụ gacon?


Chính xác bác ạ.
Sorry các bác em nói chưa rõ, con Yas Sigma II mới khó kiếm chứ Sigma I đầy đường, gần như lúc nào bãi cũng có loại < 750W.

SigmaI có 2 loại enc, loại Inc ra tín hiệu ABC, loại ABS ra tín hiệu ABZUVW + 2 dây truyền thông nối tiếp. Em không chắc nhưng đã gặp nhiều trường hợp enc ABS nếu driver không có pin back up thì không chạy được, cũng có vài trường hợp gặp loại enc ABS driver không pin nhưng lại đang chạy. Có thể có parameter nào đó mà tài liệu không nói.

Cái enc của Sigma II tháo ra dễ mà bác, từ 100w-750w trục lắp enc giống nhau, loại lớn hơn đa số dùng trục côn và có khác nhau một chút. Yas không có detect công suất từ enc nên lắp lẫn OK.

THanks.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> Chính xác bác ạ.
> Sorry các bác em nói chưa rõ, con Yas Sigma II mới khó kiếm chứ Sigma I đầy đường, gần như lúc nào bãi cũng có loại < 750W.
> 
> SigmaI có 2 loại enc, loại Inc ra tín hiệu ABC, loại ABS ra tín hiệu ABZUVW + 2 dây truyền thông nối tiếp. Em không chắc nhưng đã gặp nhiều trường hợp enc ABS nếu driver không có pin back up thì không chạy được, cũng có vài trường hợp gặp loại enc ABS driver không pin nhưng lại đang chạy. Có thể có parameter nào đó mà tài liệu không nói.
> 
> Cái enc của Sigma II tháo ra dễ mà bác, từ 100w-750w trục lắp enc giống nhau, loại lớn hơn đa số dùng trục côn và có khác nhau một chút. Yas không có detect công suất từ enc nên lắp lẫn OK.
> 
> THanks.


Cảm ơn bác đã cung cấp thông tin đúng lúc  :Smile: 
Em định mua em này về thay encoder cho con 1Kw, thế là thất bại rồi  :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bạn có cái sợi cáp encoder nào dư không , của mình để lâu lạc mất tăm cái đầu jack

----------


## ghoang

> Bạn có cái sợi cáp encoder nào dư không , của mình để lâu lạc mất tăm cái đầu jack


Bác cần đầu jack thì em có 1 ít 50k/cái.

----------


## thuhanoi

OK, cho mình 2 cái loại cho driver sigma II nhé - cho stk vcb nhé

----------


## ghoang

Phí vận chuyển bác thanh toán giúp em

----------


## Truong2578

2 em nó đã theo người về Bình Dương.
Cảm ơn bác ghoang chầu cafe nha.

----------


## ghoang

> 2 em nó đã theo người về Bình Dương.
> Cảm ơn bác ghoang chầu cafe nha.


Cảm ơn bác hàng rất đẹp ah, chỉ có điều encoder của nó lại không phù hợp với cái driver 1kw, căm encoder vô nó báo A.05 như bên dưới

Thôi để đó sẽ có lúc cần  :Smile:  . Cái tội không đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi mua

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Bác cần đầu jack thì em có 1 ít 50k/cái.


Đang cần loại này 14 chân, nếu có thì để cho mình 1-2 cái nhé.

----------


## ghoang

> Đang cần loại này 14 chân, nếu có thì để cho mình 1-2 cái nhé.


Mình cũng đang tìm cái này làm cable nối máy tính yaskawa sigma 2  :Smile:

----------


## ghoang

Anh Huề vô nhận hàng ạ
Thank a đã ủng hộ

----------


## Luyến

em mượn thớt của bác chủ chút nhé. 
em cũng muốn tìn driver cho hai em động cơ panasonic này. mã của driver đồng bộ là MSD041A1A hoặc bác nào biết dòng này chạy chung driver với driver nào nữa thì bán cho em. em tìm driver lâu rồi mà chưa kiếm được thank các bác.





đây là clip test động cơ của bác CN.

----------


## ghoang

> Đang cần loại này 14 chân, nếu có thì để cho mình 1-2 cái nhé.


 Mới tìm được vài con bác vẫn cần thì cho em hay nhé 60k/con ah.
Lần thứ 2 bán hàng trong thread của bác Trường thấy áy náy quá. Nếu có thể admin move giúp em ạh



Thanks

----------


## ghoang

> em mượn thớt của bác chủ chút nhé. 
> em cũng muốn tìn driver cho hai em động cơ panasonic này. mã của driver đồng bộ là MSD041A1A hoặc bác nào biết dòng này chạy chung driver với driver nào nữa thì bán cho em. em tìm driver lâu rồi mà chưa kiếm được thank các bác.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> đây là clip test động cơ của bác CN.


Con motor này là Minas XX series và đi với driver 100V. bác tìm driver MSD041A1xx là ngay hệ.
Dòng này xài rất trâu bò, em có vài bộ 220V nhưng đã tặng cho bạn rồi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> em mượn thớt của bác chủ chút nhé. 
> em cũng muốn tìn driver cho hai em động cơ panasonic này. mã của driver đồng bộ là MSD041A1A hoặc bác nào biết dòng này chạy chung driver với driver nào nữa thì bán cho em. em tìm driver lâu rồi mà chưa kiếm được thank các bác.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> đây là clip test động cơ của bác CN.


1. cụ liều mình thử với drive MSDA
2. đặt hàng robot3t làm cho cụ drive
3. chờ đợi , nghe đồn hồng ký máy hàn sắp tới có làm servo drive
4. sắm con ION của phần lan về chơi
http://granitedevices.com/

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mới tìm được vài con bác vẫn cần thì cho em hay nhé 60k/con ah.
> Lần thứ 2 bán hàng trong thread của bác Trường thấy áy náy quá. Nếu có thể admin move giúp em ạh
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Nếu có dư để mình 1 cái nhé

----------


## Luyến

> Con motor này là Minas XX series và đi với driver 100V. bác tìm driver MSD041A1xx là ngay hệ.
> Dòng này xài rất trâu bò, em có vài bộ 220V nhưng đã tặng cho bạn rồi


vâng em đang tìm driver dòng này đấy ạ. bác đi bãi gặp thì mua hộ em cái nhé điện 110v cung được ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> 1. cụ liều mình thử với drive MSDA
> 2. đặt hàng robot3t làm cho cụ drive
> 3. chờ đợi , nghe đồn hồng ký máy hàn sắp tới có làm servo drive
> 4. sắm con ION của phần lan về chơi
> http://granitedevices.com/


các cụ cho em hỏi dòng panasonic này encoder cạy đủ dây không hay là chỉ cần - + và Ab là được. em có mấy loại driver yakawa và delta ở nhà không biết có liều được không  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> các cụ cho em hỏi dòng panasonic này encoder cạy đủ dây không hay là chỉ cần - + và Ab là được. em có mấy loại driver yakawa và delta ở nhà không biết có liều được không


đời cũ thì nó chạy ABZ, UVW cái đó tá lả motor drive được
đời sau này nó thu gọn còn ABZ còn UVW nó truyền serial nên ko lắp tá lả được

drive Ion của granite device chỉ cần ABZ, nó phải original khi bật điện ( nếu có UVW thì ko cần original)

----------

Luyến

----------


## ghoang

> Nếu có dư để mình 1 cái nhé


em còn tầm hơn chục cái vì thế 1 cái không vấn đề ah, nhưng anh lại tốn tiền VC thêm lần nữa vì sáng nay em đã chuyển hàng cho anh rồi

----------


## ghoang

> các cụ cho em hỏi dòng panasonic này encoder cạy đủ dây không hay là chỉ cần - + và Ab là được. em có mấy loại driver yakawa và delta ở nhà không biết có liều được không


Cứ cắm thử đi bác em làm hoài, encoder thì đừng đấu lộn 5V và GND là được  :Smile: .
Mới đầu cắm encorder trước đã nếu enc không alarm rồi mới đấu dây motor, chay thì có thể nhưng ngon hay không thì hên xui  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cứ cắm thử đi bác em làm hoài, encoder thì đừng đấu lộn 5V và GND là được .
> Mới đầu cắm encorder trước đã nếu enc không alarm rồi mới đấu dây motor, chay thì có thể nhưng ngon hay không thì hên xui


mấy bộ ở  nhà ghép đủ driver motor rồi. em đang tìm mua để ghép với 2 con động cơ này. bác nào có cứ báo giá cho em nhé thank

----------


## CKD

Cụ ghoang đe cho mình 2 cái nhé. Thông tin thế nào, bác cho minh tk để thanh toán nhé

----------


## ghoang

> Cụ ghoang đe cho mình 2 cái nhé. Thông tin thế nào, bác cho minh tk để thanh toán nhé


đây là thông tin tài khoản của em :_Stk vcb cua minh: 281001745787. Chủ Tk: Nguyễn Thị Bích Thủy, chi nhánh Bình Dương. Phí vận chuyển bác thanh toán giúp em_

----------


## ghoang

Anh Huề và Bác Duy Anh vô nhận hàng ạh

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocdong2001

> Mới tìm được vài con bác vẫn cần thì cho em hay nhé 60k/con ah.
> Lần thứ 2 bán hàng trong thread của bác Trường thấy áy náy quá. Nếu có thể admin move giúp em ạh
> 
> Đính kèm 7525
> Đính kèm 7526
> Thanks


Bác để cho mình 2 cái này nhé.

----------


## ghoang

> Bác để cho mình 2 cái này nhé.


Đã chuyển Tín Thành lúc chiều rồi ạh, Số vận đơn:235687427

----------


## CKD

da nhan hang roi nhe cu *ghoang* thanks.

----------

ghoang

----------


## thuhanoi

> da nhan hang roi nhe cu *ghoang* thanks.


Cũng đã nhận khi sáng rồi nhé bác, tiếp tục cần kiếm vài dây nối dài encoder động cơ MRJ2S nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> Cũng đã nhận khi sáng rồi nhé bác, tiếp tục cần kiếm vài dây nối dài encoder động cơ MRJ2S nhé


Dây ngoài mấy tiệm bán thiết bị điện bán nhiều mà anh.

----------


## inhainha

Mình có cái driver này, bác có mua không? MSD043A1XX

----------

